# شرح بالصور لمخطط لمصنع انتاج الاثيلين باستخدام التغذيه بالنافتا



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

الإيثيلين 
(1) يتم إنتاج الإثيلين حاليّا بواسطة التكسير الحراري للهيدروكربونات في 
مفاعلات ذات ملفات أنبوبية تسخن من الخارج. وقد أُحرز نجاح كبير في التكسير 
الحراري للزيوت الخام لإنتاج الإيثيلين بواسطة شركة باسف basf الألمانية في 
أواخر الستينات، ثم تلى ذلك إحراز تقدم في إنتاج الإيثيلين بواسطة شركة 
يونيون كاربيد union carbide الأمريكية بالتعاون مع شركة داو dow، وشركة 
شييودا chiyoda. 
(2) في أواخر عام 1979، بدأت شركة يونيون كاربيد إنتاج 2300 طن متري إيثيلين 
في العام بواسطة استخدام وحدة تجريبية في مدينة ستيدريفت steadrift في تكساس. 
وهذه الوحدة مزودة بمفاعل أولي متقدم. ثم قامت شركة داو dow بإقامة مصنع يملك 
طاقة إنتاجية قدرها 11.300 طن متري في العام في مدينة فري بورت freeport في 
تكساس. وتُعدّ سخانات التكسير الحراري وملحقاتها من مبدلات التبريد بمثابة 
القلب في مصنع إنتاج الإيثيلين. (اُنظر شكل سخان النافتا الحراري)
(3) أما إنتاج الإيثيلين من مخزون النافثا منخفضة الكبريت فيستخدم في ذلك 6 – 
8 سخانات تكسير حراري، وأحدها يعمل كاحتياطي وذلك لإنتاج 300.000 طن متري 
إيثيلين في العام. 

لما كان الإيثيلين الأعلى طلبًا، فقد تطورت الطاقات الإنتاجية له في 
أوروبا الغربية منذ بدء إنتاجه على المستوى التجارى عام 1942م، إلى 150 ألف 
طن عام 1950م، 290 ألف طن عام 1955م، ثم إلى 1.09 مليون طن عام 1960، 2.32 
مليون طن عام 1965م، ثم قفز إلى 7.84 مليون طن عام 1970م، و13 ثم 16 مليون طن 
في عامي 1975م، 1980م على التوالي. 

وقد تضافرت عوامل ارتفاع أسعار البترول والركود الاقتصادي، وعدم وجود 
توازن بين العرض والطلب إلى إغلاق عدد من وحدات الإنتاج خلال الفترة من 1980 
إلى 1985، ومنذ عام 1985 وحتى الآن تسير أعمال التوسع في الطاقات الإنتاجية 
مع معدلات زيادة الطلب بقدر الإمكان.
كما ارتفع متوسط الطاقة الإنتاجية لوحدات التكسير الحراري للنافثا من 33 ألف 
طن عام 1960 إلى 130 ألف طن عام 1970، ثم إلى 300 ألف طن عام 1990، وتُعدّ 
الطاقة المتعارف عليها حاليّا 450 – 500 ألف طن إيثيلين سنويّا، ويرجع ذلك 
إلى انخفاض تكلفة الإنتاج بزيادة الطاقة الإنتاجية للوحدة، على أن ذلك لم 
يمنع إنشاء وحدات بطاقة أقل أو أكثر حتى وقتنا هذا، وتشغيلها اقتصاديّا، إذ 
يمثل حجم الإنتاج أحد العوامل المؤثرة على اقتصاديات عملية الإنتاج، وليس 
العامل الوحيد، وربما كانت أسعار مواد التغذية والطاقة أهم العوامل المؤثرة 
على اقتصاديات الإنتاج.
هذا وقد بلغ استهلاك مواد التغذية في عام 1994 على المستوى العالمي 1.7 بليون 
برميل أكثر من نصفها نافثا، بينما بلغ حجم الاستهلاك من الإيثان والبروبان 
35% من إجمالي الاستهلاك.

كما تجدر الإشارة إلى أن اختيار مادة التغذية تتوقف على عدة عوامل، تشمل: 
ضمان الإمداد، والأسعار، ونوعية ونسب مكونات منتجات وحدة التكسير الحراري 
(إيثيلين ـ بروبلين ـ بيوتاديين ـ أروماتيات... الخ).
ويقدر بعض الخبراء أنه سوف يتم التعاقد على إنشاء عشر - خمس عشرة وحدة لإنتاج 
الإيثيلين في عام 2000 بطاقة متوسطة 450 - 550 ألف طن للوحدة. كما ينتظر أن 
تكون أكبر الدول المصدرة للإيثيلين عالميّا بحلول عام 2000 هي السعودية، قطر، 
ليبيا، كوريا، واليابان. وأن تكون أهم الدول المستوردة له إندونيسيا، الهند، 
تايلاند، تايوان، ومنطقة جنوب أوروبا.
هذا وقد توصلت شركة uop بالاشتراك مع شركة norsk hydro النرويجية إلى 
تكنولوجيا جديدة لتحويل الميثانول إلى أوليفينات، وقدرت احتياجات مادة 
التغذية في وحدة إنتاج 500 ألف طن إيثيلين بالإضافة إلى 300 ألف طن بروبيلين 
سنويّا بحوالي 2.5 مليون طن ميثانول. وترى الشركتان، أن الطريقة المبتكرة 
تتساوى في اقتصادياتها مع تكنولوجيا التكسير البخاري للإيثان، وتفضل تكسير 
النافثا. وفي حالة ثبوت جدوى هذه التكنولوجيا، ينتظر التوسع في إنشاء وحدات 
جديدة لإنتاج الميثانول بالعديد من دول العالم النامي، وتصديره بتكلفة أقل من 
تكلفة نقل الغاز الطبيعي أو الغازات البترولية المسالة للدول الصناعية لإنتاج 
البتروكيماويات.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

عاشت الأيادي ..............


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (20 فبراير 2010)

يا سلام


----------



## ناظم مزبان الاسدي (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------

